# When does I stop feeling sore due to regular excercise?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I just signed up to a barre studio and want to make the most of my unlimited package.

After two weeks, I have noticed some positives -- dropped a couple of pounds and lost a half inch off my waist.

But I find myself dragging around. When will taking a class daily be normal for me. I'm in my mid 50s and have never been really fit.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If you do it right.....NEVER!

No pain, no gain!

That said, do not push yourself TOO FAST. Something will break. Slowly increase reps, miles run, etc. 

Listen to your body. 

Do alternate exercises on alternate days. 

Exercise all body parts, not just the ones you want to get strong.

Take care of your back. Without it you cannot do anything.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Once your body adapts to your new regimen the pain will lessen and eventually you won't recognize the sensations as pain, but instead with feeling good. In fact if you really get into it, you will feel more pain by NOT exercising than you ever did by exercising. You are only two weeks into it. Don't over do at first. Especially as a 50 year old. Your first goal should simply be to make sure everything is moving as it should. So stretch and ease into the exercise. Build on it from there. I would also recommend that you start building your core and work your way out from there. 

The same with energy, right now your body is adapting to this new work load. Energy will return once your body begins to more efficiently allocate its resources to whatever it is tasked with. As with pain, eventually you will find yourself more tired and sluggish, when you don't exercise than when you do. In fact you will crave exercise to revitalize yourself.

I am not a big fan of the "no pain, no gain" outlook. You do not need to experience pain to benefit from exercise. Unless you are training for some athletic competition, such levels of training are not required. In fact, pushing to the point of pain continually will probably discourage you more than anything. Enjoy your new activity, the pain you are feeling now is simply the result of not having used these muscles before or as much. As I said that will lessen. Also the results you should seek should be about how you feel, rather than hitting some goal (ie lifting so much, or doing so many reps, running a mile in under so many minutes)


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

NextTimeAround said:


> I just signed up to a barre studio and want to make the most of my unlimited package.
> 
> After two weeks, I have noticed some positives -- dropped a couple of pounds and lost a half inch off my waist.
> 
> But I find myself dragging around. When will taking a class daily be normal for me. I'm in my mid 50s and have never been really fit.


ALway's break in slowly and gradually add more sessions, most people who start out go way to fast out the gate and end up quitting. Also pay attention to diet to ensure you are recovering adequately otherwise you are just breaking down and not rebuilding.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long have you been taking this class?

How many days of the week do you take class?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> How long have you been taking this class?
> 
> How many days of the week do you take class?


About 2 and a half weeks now. about 5 to 6 days a week.

It's been a long time since I have regularly attended class. I was just doing cardio.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

The soreness should lessen. The day after you workout when your really sore... make sure you walk, the earlier the better. You feel stiff and sore in the morning and the worst thing you can do is just rest. The more you move the soreness should lessen, especially throughout the day.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The pain you are feeling is your muscles repairing themselves after exercise.You don't say whether you have been exercising at all prior to this regimen.Try separating the areas of your body that you work out the most i.e. work legs one day,upper body/arms the next day.This will give the muscles a break.If you are trying to get ribbed you will have to exercise the same areas all the time though but in your fifties that will not be easy.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

One can't rewrite the laws of physics... I took up cycling at 50-51 and while I improved stamina and strength, my rear end really feels the punishment of 30 mile rides. With the right equipment things are better supposedly but finding a saddle that works for my age and shape is not easy. 

I'm yearning for a $2500 Catrike recumbent bike, but for the time being I simply bear it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

john117 said:


> One can't rewrite the laws of physics... I took up cycling at 50-51 and while I improved stamina and strength, my rear end really feels the punishment of 30 mile rides. With the right equipment things are better supposedly but finding a saddle that works for my age and shape is not easy.
> 
> I'm yearning for a $2500 Catrike recumbent bike, but for the time being I simply bear it.


You are too near the ground for my liking in those death traps.There are companies making specialised bicycle seats,soft and spongy would suit you I think.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> The pain you are feeling is your muscles repairing themselves after exercise.You don't say whether you have been exercising at all prior to this regimen.Try separating the areas of your body that you work out the most i.e. work legs one day,upper body/arms the next day.This will give the muscles a break.If you are trying to get ribbed you will have to exercise the same areas all the time though but in your fifties that will not be easy.


The barre classes are total body workouts. I have seen classes that are for abs, lower body or upper body. My goal is to lose inches in a few places. I don't the extra weight nestled between my arms and chest. The fact that I went up a bra size (---bra size, not cup size), and other covert places we normally don't think about.

I'd like to tone my muscles along with dropping a few inches. But no body building look.

And I'd like to feel more energetique. Maybe cut an hour from necessary sleep time. Be more alert.

Not much, you know.........


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> You are too near the ground for my liking in those death traps.There are companies making specialised bicycle seats,soft and spongy would suit you I think.


I only ride in paved bicycle or multipurpose trails, not on roads, so no issue with traffic around me. A colleague has a Catrike and the handling is pretty good. The comfort is exceptional. It does take a bit to adjust but it's just amazing how comfy it is. It's also lighter than my Specialized Expedition Sport  bike...


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> The barre classes are total body workouts. I have seen classes that are for abs, lower body or upper body. My goal is to lose inches in a few places. I don't the extra weight nestled between my arms and chest. The fact that I went up a bra size (---bra size, not cup size), and other covert places we normally don't think about.
> 
> I'd like to tone my muscles along with dropping a few inches. *But no body building look.*
> 
> ...


Good luck with your new exercise class! That's awesome. I'm sorry you feel sore. It should lessen over time as your body adjusts. 

So...it is actually very unusual for a woman to get the "body building" look just by incorporating weight lifting or toning. Certainly for my body type, even with regular weight lifting, you can't see the outline of my muscles. That's just not my body type, but I look a lot more toned than I did when I was just doing cardio, and definitely am not going to be mistaken for a body builder. You tone your muscles by doing some weight bearing, usually, or something like yoga. So if that's really your goal, you might want to consider adding some weights. Go slowly and start with the lightest weights. When your body adjusts, increase the weight. What it will also do is make you lose weight faster than just cardio. As another poster mentioned, by incorporating different muscle groups on different days, you can avoid some of the fatigue you feel by giving that group a chance to rest while you do a different group the next day for example.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> One can't rewrite the laws of physics... I took up cycling at 50-51 and while I improved stamina and strength, my rear end really feels the punishment of 30 mile rides. With the right equipment things are better supposedly but finding a saddle that works for my age and shape is not easy.
> 
> I'm yearning for a $2500 Catrike recumbent bike, but for the time being I simply bear it.


is this what you mean, John? I see a few of those in London on the streets next to the cars, buses, trucks......... Some people have a lot of guts.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> If you do it right.....NEVER!
> 
> *No pain, no gain!
> *
> ...


I would love to examine all the wisdom on weight management.

I take No Pain No Gain to mean that once the body gets used to something, you don't get the same amount of results as before.


One wisdom that seems to be exploding here is that exercise can make you gain weight. That is, when people exercise, they get hungry and eat more calories than they just burned. I guess everyone is different, because I have lost 4 pounds in the last 3 weeks now. I hope that continues. I don't get unusually hungry or even hungry at all after exercise. Diet gurus should put a disclaimer on their assertions....... that is that their advice does not apply to everyone.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

NextTimeAround said:


> I would love to examine all the wisdom on weight management.
> 
> I take No Pain No Gain to mean that once the body gets used to something, you don't get the same amount of results as before.
> 
> ...



Focusing on weight isn't always the right thing to do. Muscle is heavier than fat, so yes exercise can actually make you gain weight as your muscles develop, but that's good weight. Exercise also conditions your body to burn calories differently, you can become a fat burning machine which helps keep the bad weight off.

For someone who has never really exercised it's just going to take time to for your body to adapt. There is so much information out there and so many different approaches to exercise and training it can become over whelming. Find what you enjoy doing, keep switching things up, listen to your body, soreness is OK, pain is bad. 

May be look into a fitness coach or trainer for a few sessions, the direction you receive could help tremendously. Keep at it, it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

And be careful with these body parts.

Shoulders- rotator cuffs
Knees
Lower back
Calf muscles

They are the must vulnerable to injury. 

On stretching? I do the minimum on leg stretches. Warm up the muscles first before stretching. Upper body and waist stretching works for me....not legs at all. No leg stretching except on [early season] very long runs when legs start to lock up due to lactose buildup. When you feel legs starting to lock up....walk a bit and stretch your leg muscles by leaning against a tree or a telephone pole.

Running in cold weather? Go slow until you warm up! Muscles may cramp.


----------

